# Initiated Last Night



## kingcrew4 (Jan 27, 2016)

Brothers,

Last night, I was initiated at Conejo Valley Lodge #807 of Free & Accepted Masons!  It was an experience I will never forget, for sure!

A huge thanks to my degree team and the brethren of the lodge for being a part of this milestone in my life.

I also have to thank the brothers of The Masonic Roundtable, Whence Came You and The Winding Stairs podcasts.  It is after listening to several hours of their shows that I finally made the decision to petition the fraternity and begin this journey!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 27, 2016)

Congratulations, welcome to the fraternity!


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 27, 2016)

Congrats Brother! I also listen to the Masonic Roundtable.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome brother. I also listen to some of their podcasts.


----------



## Sammcd (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to the Fraternity Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 27, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to Freemasonry and to the forum. I look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome from Australia. Even if you only get half of what I have out of Freemasonry, you're life just took a great turn for the better


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Welcome from Australia. Even if you only get half of what I have out of Freemasonry, you're life just took a great turn for the better


Couldn't have said it any better Brother.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome from Canada, Brother.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey Brother Ryan, how is your EA catechism going?


----------



## kingcrew4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Hey Brother Ryan, how is your EA catechism going?


So far so good!  Thanks for checking in!


----------

